# Nissan Lucino fenders....Gap fixed?



## b14se-r (Dec 19, 2003)

I read i an old post about Lucino fenders fixing the gap. Is that true? Has anyone ever got any Lucino parts?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

alot of people prolly dont understand the question...your talkin about the wheelwell gap, correct?


----------



## b14se-r (Dec 19, 2003)

maybe you're right I probably should have posted at SR20Forums.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

maybe you should but no not to many people come about those parts so not to many of us know


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Huh?*

Why refer him to somewhere else when we don't understand the question. What are you talking about here? What "gap" are you referring too?


----------



## Shockwave B-14 GXE (Dec 5, 2003)

b14se-r said:


> I read i an old post about Lucino fenders fixing the gap. Is that true? Has anyone ever got any Lucino parts?



Maybe he is refering to the gap between the door and the fender on the B14? I have not got a clue what he is talking about either but oh well worth a shot huh! :newbie:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Why refer him to somewhere else when we don't understand the question. What are you talking about here? What "gap" are you referring too?



i think hes talking about the gap that our b14's have in the front wheelwell...you know, how the back sits lower than the front...i think maybe he wants to know if the lucino fenders sit lower, thereby eliminating the gap


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i think hes talking about the gap that our b14's have in the front wheelwell...you know, how the back sits lower than the front...i think maybe he wants to know if the lucino fenders sit lower, thereby eliminating the gap


thats the first thing that came to my mind when he asked. does anyone one these boards have a Lucino to verify??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

looks to me like they all have the same problem.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

its not that unnormal i have seen BMWs that sit like that it prevents understear i believe its just only a few companys sell springs that have two different lowering levels


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

It is the opening itself. One is larger than the other. Plain and simple the front wheels have to turn, the rear wheels don't.


----------

